# Jerry Poteet passes away, 1/15/2012



## KENPOJOE (Jan 16, 2012)

Sadly,This was placed on Jerry Poteet's facebook page: With heavy hearts, we are saddened to report that Sifu Jerry Poteet passed away last night in Los Angeles. His Flame is still burning bright now and into the future through our family, instructors, students, friends, and followers. As Sifu Bruce Lee once said: Remembrance is the only paradise out of which we cannot be driven away. Pleasure is the flower that fades, remembrance is the lasting perfume. Remembrances last longer than present realities. More announcements to come...The Jerry Poteet Family My deepest condolences to the loss of a legend who trained with a legend...Rest in Peace.​


----------



## Yondanchris (Jan 26, 2012)

.


----------



## Em MacIntosh (Jan 26, 2012)

He will definitely be missed.


----------



## Omar B (Jan 26, 2012)

This is so sad.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 26, 2012)

.


----------



## stickarts (Jan 27, 2012)

.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 27, 2012)

.


----------

